# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  My adf needs help

## 1buscemi

My adf Zig is hibernating under a leaf on the bottom of the tank for the past 3days.  When we transported the frogs into the new tank she escaped and we had to catch her, she was hoping on the floor...it was traumatizing for me not to mention the frog!!! I do not know if she is hiding because she is still traumatized or if something is wrong with her. She hasn't come up to breathe, eat or play.

If she is preparing to possibly lay some eggs, what would t hat look like? What should Ilook for? She has been in the bottom corner all day, no movement. She managed to dig herself a little spot under the plant and she's been hibernating there. By her but it looks like the white head if a pimple, ready to blow!!!!

What does this mean???

----------

